# [H]“BLUTMOND“ EU-Wrathbringer  10er  6/13 Hc sucht +Update+



## Michithekiller (10. Mai 2011)

Wir die Raidgilde „BLUTMOND" feiern bald unser Einjähriges Bestehen und das bis auf wenige Ausnahmen in der gleichen Besetzung. Wir legen größtes Augenmerk darauf dass man sich gut versteht und da passen halt keine Leute rein die nur zum Raiden auf den Ts kommen. Wir sind bis auf eine Ausnahme 18+ und eigentlich alle Berufstätig daher auch unsere Raidzeiten aber dazu später mehr. Derzeit haben wir 4/13 Hc down aber leider waren die letzten 4 Wochen nur so von Rückschlägen übersät das kein Progress möglich war. Erst unser Main-Tank zur Bundeswehr, dann unser Holy Pala private Probleme und jetzt verabschiedet sich langsam unser zweiter Main-Tank wegen Ausbildung usw. 

Wir suchen aktuell dringend einen Tank (DK, Dudu, Warri, bedingt auch Pala) und einen Holy Paladin. Du solltest mindesten 16 Jahre alt sein, besser natürlich 18 und dich ordentlich verhalten können natürlich trotzdem Spaß verstehen. 

Unser Raidzeiten:
Samstag  15:30-19:00uhr
Sonntag  15:30-19:00uhr
Montag oder Dienstag  17:30-20:00uhr
Mittwoch oder Donnerstag  17:30-20:00uhr

Natürlich kann es man sein das man 30min später beginnt oder länger macht bzw. wenn ein Boss fast liegt aus dem „oder" ein und macht aber im Prinzip stehen die Zeiten so. Unsere Zeiten sind so gelegt das man Abends weggehen kann und nicht die halbe Nacht vor dem Pc hängt und natürlich Beruflich bedingt wäre Raiden bis in die Nacht nicht möglich unter der Woche.

Wir bieten ein gutes Gildenklima, zusammenhalt, Ts Aktivität, eine Homepage inkl. Forum. Sachen wie Gildenbank zugriff, Repkosten zahlt die Gilde ist alles selbstverständlich. Wir haben auf Hc Magmaul, Atramedes, Schimaeron, Maloriak, Halfus und Valiona. Wichtiger ist aber erstmal das wir wieder 10 feste Leute sind, die sich verstehen und zusammen was erreichen wollen, wir rotieren auch nicht sondern haben immer 10 feste Spieler die wenn sie da sind auch gesetzt sind.

Sofern ihr Interesse an unserer Gilde habt schaut gern auf der Homepage: http://wowgilden.net...ND-WRATHBRINGER vorbei, oder hinterlasst eine Nachricht hier im Forum.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Budweisern von „BLUTMOND"


----------



## Michithekiller (16. Mai 2011)

Ranged DD alla Hexer oder Hunter wären auch Willkommen


----------



## Michithekiller (8. Juni 2011)

*Update*

Aktuell haben wir jetzt 6/13 down und werde diese nur noch abfarmen sofern der Termin mit ende Juni für Feuerlande stimmt.

Gesucht:

Schami Heiler o. Holy/Distzi Priester bzw ein Ranged DD


Grüße


----------



## Michithekiller (14. Juni 2011)

*NEUE RAIDZEITEN:

Montag: 18:00-20:30
Mittwoch: 18:00-20:30
Samstag: 17:00-20:00
Sonntag: 17:00-20:00

Natürlich ist es auch möglich mal später/früher anzufangen aber das nur nach absprache.*


----------



## Michithekiller (22. August 2011)

Wir suchen derzeit einen Magier, Fireland´s nHc haben wir Clear und sofern wir wieder 10 LEute sind gehen wir an die Hc´s.


----------



## Michithekiller (30. August 2011)

2 Hc´s in dieser ID gelegt mit nem Mage aus der zweiten Stamm, wir suchen immernoch en Magier.


----------

